# best polish and wax combo for avus silver?



## nick-569 (Apr 20, 2009)

This had probably been asked before so I apologise in advance, I will be giving my tt a proper going over in the next couple of months so was wondering what the best combo was without spending ridiculous money? Want a real deep wet glossy finish. Cheers.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

all depends machine or hand polishing. I'm guessing your hand polishing so I personally would recommend *Poorboys White Diamond Polish* followed by *Bilt Hamber Double Speed Wax* should give you that deep shine your after.


----------



## nick-569 (Apr 20, 2009)

Cheers mate, I've got a machine polisher which I've used a few times, I normally polish using auto glym super resin polish then wax with meguiars gold class but I've read a few posts that wax can dull the finish that's why I'm after ideas. My meguiars has gone now so I'm gonna get new polish and wax or sealer whichever is best.


----------



## nick-569 (Apr 20, 2009)

Just ordered the items you've recommended, can't wait now to give it a proper clean. Cheers.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Good work, it's exactly what I use on my ice silver TTS. And if I was into cleaning as much as I am now what I would have used on my Mk1 Avus silver 3.2 that I had a few year ago.

It is true that wax sometimes does look a bit duller than just polish but wax is needed for protection and I find Bilt Hamber hardly causes any dullness and really makes the paint look deep.

Let me know how you get on.


----------



## nick-569 (Apr 20, 2009)

Will do mate, I'll post a few pictures when I'm all done. Thanks again!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Here's my Avus qS waxed with Swissvax sapphire


----------



## nick-569 (Apr 20, 2009)

Really smart looking qs there mate! Looking forward to getting a good shine on mine again now.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

nick-569 said:


> Really smart looking qs there mate! Looking forward to getting a good shine on mine again now.


Cheers 
Here's the black roof using the same wax


----------



## nick-569 (Apr 20, 2009)

Roll on summer!


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

The Carlack Acrylic kit is pretty hard to beat with silver paint.


----------



## nick-569 (Apr 20, 2009)

Cheers mate, I'll have a go with the stuff I've just brought and post a few pics, hopefully I'll be impressed.


----------



## lordlee (Jun 20, 2012)

The double spped wax is superb so you won't go wrong with that.


----------



## nick-569 (Apr 20, 2009)

did my first machine polish and wax yesterday using the polish and wax that was recommended, picture doesnt do this justice, it is amazing stuff and the finish is fantastic!!!!


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Great stuff! Looks cracking!! 8)


----------



## nick-569 (Apr 20, 2009)

Big thanks for recommending then to me mate, can't believe the finish the wax gives the car, really impressed! Will give it another one in a month or so.


----------



## nick-569 (Apr 20, 2009)

this was after a second wash, this polish wax combo is brilliant for avus silver, will be giving it another polish and wax soon just to improve a few areas.


----------



## s_robinson91 (Jun 9, 2012)

Glad your still enjoying it!  car looks cracking...


----------



## Duggy (May 17, 2005)

Fresh as Fck Pina Colada wax and Ultimate Show Finish

John


----------



## nick-569 (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks good duggy!!!!


----------

